# Siamese agouti?



## fancyfeet (Dec 21, 2015)

Can anyone explain the darkening of my agouti's ears and snout?


----------



## SamOfChaos (Nov 29, 2015)

Pic is a little small... maybe change to adult coat?


----------



## Zamwyn (Apr 29, 2015)

Very small pics, but agoutis have dark noses and ears most of the time.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

they have dark noses when the ticking isn't carried uniformly right to the end.


----------



## fancyfeet (Dec 21, 2015)

Ok that makes sense. Also, the pictures of agouti seem a lot darker than mine... why is that?


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

fancyfeet said:


> Ok that makes sense. Also, the pictures of agouti seem a lot darker than mine... why is that?


Because the colour of yours is very poor  I'm guessing the pictures you've seen are of good types


----------



## fancyfeet (Dec 21, 2015)

Yep, little feeder baby. I was just wondering why it looked that way with the darkening in some areas.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

It's simply because the focus on the line hasn't been to work on colour  which there are obvious reasons for, of course


----------



## fancyfeet (Dec 21, 2015)

She has sime good features but I'm not crazy about agouti, can I breed it out?


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Agouti is dominant, so easy to get rid of, but why breed on a colour you don't like?


----------



## fancyfeet (Dec 21, 2015)

True. She Just has a sweet personality and nice face.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Fair enough  Temper and health should always be your first priority when breeding. If you just want a litter because she's a lovely mouse, then that's totally fine, but you'll get Agout in her litter too, no matter what you pair her with. Not 100% Agouti, but about half of them will be (unless she is double Agouti, then all babies will be, but that's highly unlikely). However, if you want to breed "more seriously" for colour, type and all that, there are plenty of lovely personalities out there that would be a better starting point.


----------



## fancyfeet (Dec 21, 2015)

That's a good point.. I don't really want any more agoutis so probably better to start somewhere else


----------

